

You are not lean, stop pretending. - CyruzDraxs
http://stephenbelanger.tumblr.com/post/12654898155/you-are-not-lean-stop-pretending

======
thorie
Sounds like a recipe for a hectic, unorganized environment. That being said,
bureaucracy is waste. I think we all need some kind of balance.

~~~
CyruzDraxs
Use tools to organize, not people. That's what todo lists and such are for.

